# ?'s for anyone taking Bentyl - please reply



## michelle8 (Apr 30, 1999)

I've been taking Bentyl 3 times a day for about 9 days now. My IBS is 95% Pain with attacks that leave me down for at least a day with pure pain, gas, bloating. I don't have the D and C, just pain. After taking every test known to man and not finding anything wrong (whatever) my doc started me on Bentyl. I've taken librax before and it didn't control the attacks. It's hard to explain because these attacks only happen every couple of months. The Bentyl leaves me feeling so very tired and out of it. I'm dizzy and feel like I could almost pass out. I hate taking medications, especially when nothing has worked. My questions are, why am I taking this everyday when my attacks only come every once in a while. I know they are suppose to relax the gut muscles so it will prevent the attacks, but since the librax didn't do that, why would Bentyl? Is there any antispasmodics that you can take when you actually feel an attack coming on? This would alleviate all these side effects. Is Librax and Bentyl about the same thing? Do people just take Bentyl on an as needed basis? I don't like going through life like a zombie. I'm a single mom, work full time and have an active lifestyle. I would also like to have an occasional cocktail from time to time and I tried having a beer last night and 1 minutes later I was so tired I had to go to bed. PLEASE HELP!


----------



## Pookie's Mom (Dec 21, 2000)

Hi Michelle,I take bentyl and it takes about a week to get rid of that zombie feeling. You might see about LEVSIN if you want a perscription to take JUST when you have pain. I have taken bentyl for about 2 years now. Sometimes I stop and then the pain returns. I take ONE 20 mg. pill in the AM only now unless I have cramps when I go to bed. As I understand it, Bentyl can be constipating which is not good for me since I am a C person with P. I take my morning pill for sort of a preventative during the day and it works pretty well once your system gets use to it. The zombie state WILL go away if you give it time. Hope this helps..Pookies Mom


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2001)

Michelle,I am taking robinul, which I think is another name for Bentyl. I have been on it for 5 days now and so far have no releif from the spasms. How long do antispasmodics take to work? I don't know of too many other meds but I wanted to offer some support to you as a single mother. I was a single mother for years and no one knows how hard it can be when you're sick and you can't take care of what you need to in life. I wish you the best.TH


----------



## Stace (Sep 20, 2000)

I only take Bentyl as needed, maybe once every couple of months and it works within 1/2 hour for the spasms/pain.Stacey


----------



## michelle8 (Apr 30, 1999)

Thanks for your responses. It is so frustrating to wake up everyday and continue to feel not quite right. I only took my pill yesterday morning and after almost passing out yesterday while standing in line with my kid at McDonalds, I vowed I was done with this medicine. I am still feeling kind of out of it even this morning. How long does it take to get this stuff out of your system. I am going to check on the Levsin even though I completely have lost faith in doctors and medicine. I am thankful for this board and this group. I hate it that we all have this to deal with on a daily basis. Thanks for your help. Hey Stace - how often do you get the pain attacks and just how painful are your spasms. Mine are so bad with gas and pressure that I am really down for at least 12 hours.


----------



## awcfly (Apr 15, 2001)

Michelle8,I too had a bad reaction to Bentyl (40 mg). Yes, it left me feeling intoxicated (the head didn't seem to be pointing in the same direction as the vision), and slightly lightheaded. Plus it gave me the feeling that my skin had to crawl and couldn't, along with general abdominal soreness. It was pretty bad. If you have alcohol while on Bentyl, it's goodnight Sally.However, it did offer some relief from the sharp abdominal pain.A 2nd doctor prescribed amitriptyline (10 mg), which is an anti-depressant. With my particular symptoms, the real culprit was caffeine consumption, which gave me pure, stabbing upper abdominal pain 12-18 hours later. Caffeine is a nervous system stimulant, and apparently messed up the signals in the autonomic nervous system controlling the colon. The pain was caused by a very localized spasm of the colon, which was only relieved after considerable pressure built up behind it. Amitriptyline is a nervous system depressant, supressing extraneous signals. It was very effective in eliminating the pain, with only mild side effects. However, in my case the final answer is a caffeine-free diet.Your mileage may vary.


----------



## HereIam (Mar 1, 2001)

How much Bentyl to you take? The first time it was prescribed for me, I was bombed on it. Then, the dr. reduced the dose to 10mg. This is just enough, it cuts the spasms a bit and doesn't give me the side effects. Once in a while, I will take two of them, and the side effects come on strong.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2001)

I have both Levsin and Bentyl and I take them only when I have an attack.


----------



## BARBARA HALL (Mar 17, 2001)

i take bentyl also and it sometimes makes me so tired and i also get dizzy . i have taken it off and on for about 8 years . this attact i am having now is the worst it has ever been due to stress +antibotics i took the end of febuary. i have not been the same since and the bentyl is not helping this time. i am going to the doctor tomorrow to see if i can get some help


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

Michelle, PLEASE BE PATIENT. I hated the Bentyl the first two or three weeks, too, but I promise it gets easier. Give it time. I also started at 10mg before every meal and then increased to 20mg over a few weeks. [This message has been edited by JenS (edited 05-07-2001).]


----------



## TaniaF (Jan 23, 2001)

Bentyl does have some crazy side effects--it blurs my vision. I only take it as needed and since I'm sensitive to meds my doctor gave me the 10mg strength. It helps me when I need it--but it's hard to compare pain--mine isn't too extreme.


----------



## stargazer (Dec 26, 2000)

I've always done really well with it, but I only take 10mg and only when needed (if it's a horrible attack I might take 20mg). I've never gotten any of the side effects, but maybe it's because of the lower dosage.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2001)

Does Bentyl wear off if you take it every day for an extended period of time? I've heard that this happens. Anyone have experiences with this.


----------



## plm123 (Sep 25, 2000)

I take bentyl only as needed. I have tried taking it regularly and it helped my attacks but made me tired and blurred my vision.I have tried most of the other drugs prescribed for IBS and they had much worse side effects for me. Bentyl helps me with the least amount of side effects.When I take it as needed, it won't prevent or immediately end an attack but it takes the edge off. I start out C with gas then it will turn into D for several hours or a day or two with cramping.The bentyl reduces that cramping & D time for me.P.


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

Victor, I took the Bentyl for four months straight and it continued to work.Others, from my experience, IF YOU STAY ON BENTYL the side effects go away, if you give it time. Others on the board told me that in the fall and they were right. I was having some forgetfullness the first two weeks but it went away.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2001)

Thanks for the info guys, I'm going to go out and give Bentyl a try. My biggest hope is that it can eliminate the pain and the loud stomach noises which drive me nuts.


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

Victor, What is your main symptoms?


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2001)

Pain and bloating are my main symtoms. I just went to my doc and he prescribed me some Bentyl. I'll give it a shot, hopefully it works.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2001)

Has anybody noticed that Bentyl stops the crazy stomach noises caused by cramping? I've heard this about Levsin but not about Bentyl.


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

Michelle,I began taking 10 mg of Bentyl last month after a bad attack, my doctor instructed me to take it before each meal. Sounds like I was lucky not to have the side effects mentioned here. I didn't intend to take it forever, only until I stopped cramping after each meal. After about 3 weeks I went 2 days with no BM, and I figured the Bentyl might be relaxing my bowels a bit too much, so I stopped taking it and started taking more metamucil. Now I hesitate to take it because I don't want to get constipated again, but my doctor gave me a refill in case I get another bad attack.I think the side effects you describe are a sign the med doesn't work for you and you should try something else. I've had such effects from other meds, and I refused to take them even if I had a stupid doctor at the time. I also agree you should have something you can take only when you need it. If your doctor is not willing to work with you on this, find a better one.Julia


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

Julia, I take two FiberCon's each day in addition to the 10mg Bentyl with meals, and I now have normal BM's (and on time each morning!)


----------



## Sneerf (Apr 25, 2000)

Victor -Keep me updated on your results for Bentyl. I have a doctors appointment soon and plan on asking for a perscription.thanks


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2001)

Sneerf, have you ever tried the anti-spasmodics before? I've heard you share my concern about annoying stomach noises and I'd be interested to know if you've used either Bentyl or Levsin before.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2001)

I tried Bentyl for about two weeks. the good news: it stopped the IBSthe bad news: it stopped all bowel movements


----------



## Mika (Apr 26, 2001)

I have been taking Bentyl for over a year now... I take one every morning - every day - and I believe it has really, really helped me get my stomach relaxed. I also take Metamucil every day. Yes, I do have occasional days when I get cramps/ mucuous; and for times when my stress level is going to get high, I take Lomotil and some Valium as a precaution. No side affects (at least nothing that I am aware of) from the Bentyl or from my other medications. I use caution and write down exactly what I am taking so as not to take more Rx than I should. It all helps me; I still have bad moments, but all-in-all, I'm tolerating it all. Have been for most of my life - I'm 62 - and don't wish this on anyone - IBS does take away some of the joys in life.As most have written, everyone is different; Rx's affect all of us differently; you have to find out what you can tolerate. Good luck - we certainly don't walk down an easy road.


----------

